# Acer 5742 won't power up



## 1skw1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello,

I recently returned from a holiday to find my Acer 5742 laptop won't power up.

The light on the power adaptor is on and when I plug it into the laptop, the battery light turns orange for a fraction of a second before turning blue. It then stays blue but the laptop will not power up when I press the power button.

I have tried removing the battery for a while before retrying but this doesn't help. I also tried to power up connected only to the cable without the battery in place, but in this case there are no lights at all and the laptop is completely dead.

Any ideas please?

Thanks!


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

hi,

Try the tips in order listed in this guide. If you notice any changes, take note of them and post them back on here please.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

Good Luck


----------



## 1skw1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for your response!

I have tried the steps in the link but unfortunately nothing has changed. The screen doesn't come on and the cooling fan doesn't start. The only sign of life is the battery light, which only comes on if both the battery is on and the mains power connected.

Any further suggestions?

Thanks again


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Did you try everything listed in the suggestion of the link I posted? Or was there anything you didnt feel comfortable trying? That guide covers alot. If nothing in there worked, then you most likely have a faulty component.

Also, was this an ongoing issue or did it just decide not to power up one day?


----------

